# genitivo sassone



## glory

Hi there!!

So che le seguenti frasi sono entrambe corrette, ma vorrei sapere quale è più usata o suona meglio.

I'd like to know which sentence is more used in English:

ex. Morpheus's dream or Morpheus' dream (Il sogno di Morfeo).

Thanks,
Gloria


----------



## TimLA

I think "Morpheus' Dream" is the correct one.
The general rule is when a word ends with an "s" and you want to make a possessive, then just add the apostrophe.

Tim


----------



## Svetlana78

I agree with Tim.

S.


----------



## glory

Thanks Tim and Svetlana for your prompt answers.

But do you think that " Morpheus's dream " is wrong?

I've read in my English book that, for singular noun ending in s, we can add  just  '  or  's .

Thanks again, 

Gloria


----------



## Marcone

glory said:
			
		

> Thanks Tim and Svetlana for your prompt answers.
> 
> But do you think that " Morpheus's dream " is wrong?
> 
> I've read in my English book that, for singular noun ending in s, we can add just ' or 's .
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Gloria


 
It isn't wrong to add the s, but it is not pronounced.  You should not say Morpheus-es, although it is commonly done.  If you decide to use the s after the apostrophe, use it consistently in your document rather than using both forms.


----------



## glory

I understood now!!!

Many thanks Marcone!!!

Gloria


----------



## bartonig

Both Morpheus's and Morpheus' are acceptable. Often, though, in this particular case the saxon genitive is not used and for rhetorical effect it is written _the dream of Morpheus (or The Dream of Morpheus if it is a title)_.


----------



## glory

That's the point!!!

It should be the name of a new shop.

And I  had thought to    _The Dream of Morpheus _but it sounded to me a bit .... (how can I say it?? italianismo??)  I mean too close to the Italian, litteraly traslated; 
than  I decide for  Morpheus' Dream  because I thought it was closer to English.
  

Now I think I was completely wrong !!!


----------



## Marcone

glory said:
			
		

> That's the point!!!
> 
> It should be the name of a new shop.
> 
> And I had thought to _The Dream of Morpheus _but it sounded to me a bit .... (how can I say it?? italianismo??) I mean too close to the Italian, litteraly traslated;
> than I decide for Morpheus' Dream because I thought it was closer to English.
> 
> 
> Now I think I was completely wrong !!!


 
Don't abandon your original thought! From an AE point of view, _The Dream of Morpheus_ sounds a bit literary or stilted.  It is just not the way we speak in conversation. As the name of a shop, _Morpheus' Dream_ sounds better to my ear.


----------



## glory

Ohh perfect!!!  

Thank you, Marcone 
And thank you bartonig.

Ciao,
Gloria


----------



## Ciemme.25

Ho un dubbio sull'uso del genitivo sassone. Quale tra le due è la versione corretta? Sto parlando di un questionario sui fabbisogni degli studenti di corsi on-line (e-learning students)


e-learning students' needs questionnaire
e-learning students needs questionnaire
Non sono sicuro se il genitivo sassone in questo caso ci sia o no.
Grazie...


----------



## Salegrosso

It seems to me that the expression is long enough to prefer the _of_ construction. I would write: 
_The questionnaire about the needs of the e-learning students._

But wait answers from native speakers.

Ps: There is a recent thread about the saxon genitive, not befor than one week ago.


----------



## Ciemme.25

Grazie del suggerimento "stilistico". Ma in ogni caso (mi serve per capire meglio), quale delle due forme che ho indicato sarebbe corretta, e quale sbagliata?


----------



## TimLA

Ciemme.25 said:


> Ho un dubbio sull'uso del genitivo sassone. Quale tra le due è la versione corretta?
> e-learning students' needs questionnaire
> e-learning students needs questionnaire
> Non sono sicuro se il genitivo sassone in questo caso ci sia o no.
> Grazie...


 
Anch'io, avevo bisogno di pensare per un po'... 

Con un puzzle così, spesso mi aiuta raggruppare le parole con "()".

(e-learning students) (needs questionnaire)
(e-learning students) (access to the internet)
(e-learning students) (grades)

e mettere l'apostrofo dopo:

e-learning students' needs questionnaire

Ma anche puoi fare come Salegrosso ha suggerito:

Questionnaire on the needs of e-learning students.


----------



## eliss

Ciao,

vorrei chiedervi un parere in merito all'esattezza delle segueti frasi...faccio un pò confusione con l'uso del genitivo sassone, per cui capita che dove andrebbe non lo metto e viceversa :-(

 - _WorkPackage outcomes & results _sharing
-_ companies’ training performances_ and needs
- development of _project’s objectives_

- _topics’ contents_
 - The aim of this discussion was the _WP3 start up_

Grazie a tutti!!!!


Eliss


----------



## TimLA

eliss said:


> Ciao,
> 
> vorrei chiedervi un parere in merito all'esattezza delle segueti frasi...faccio un pò confusione con l'uso del genitivo sassone, per cui capita che dove andrebbe non lo metto e viceversa :-(
> 
> - WorkPackage outcomes & results sharing
> - companies’ training performances and needs
> - development of project’s objectives
> 
> - topics’ contents
> - The aim of this discussion was the WP3 start up


 
Ma non sono sicuro di "training performances" - hai la frase originale?


----------



## lillyket

is it correct to say: I am writing to express my dissatisfaction with the quality *of* service *of *your hotel. Would it be better to say: with the service's quality of your hotel? is the first one absolutely wrong?
thanks.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I am writing to express my dissatisfaction with the quality *of* the service *at *your hotel.  "service's quality" non mi suona bene.


----------



## k_georgiadis

The first sentence is definitely better. I would probably say:

...my dissatisfaction with the quality of service at your hotel.


----------



## [Logan]

Bob is at the baker's.

Qua cos'è *'s*?


----------



## MünchnerFax

È il solito genitivo sassone. C'è _shop _sottinteso. In inglese teoricamente non si può dire solo "panettiere", ma dovresti specificare per esteso "negozio del panettiere". Per fare prima dicono solo "del panettiere".


----------



## [Logan]

Ho capito, ti ringrazio. ^^


----------



## annadb

buongiorno a tutti!

parlando di genitivo sassone avrei un dubbio...é corretto scrivere "methods´ analysis" o "methods analysis"´? il concetto é l´analisi dei metodi. perché in alcuni casi in cui esiste un rapporto di appartenenza é legittimo non mettere l´apostrofo?

grazie mille!

Anna


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,
Dovrebbe essere senza l'apostrofo - è plurale - anlysis of the method*s.*


----------



## Blackman

Mi ricordo che la mia insegnante d'Inglese diceva che il gentivo sassone non si usa con gli oggetti o i concetti astratti. E' sempre vero ( o e' ANCORA vero )?

the leg of the table or table's leg?
the idea of my mum or my mum's idea?

Grazie


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I agree, but this is plural and possessive:

the legs of the tables = the tables' legs
the analysis of the methods = the methods' analysis

Questo detto, direi che si vede così poco spesso negli articoli scientifici che leggo, che molte persone penserebbero che fosse sbagliato "methods' analysis."  Scriverei invece "methods analysis" anche se è sbagliato.


----------



## cicciocello67

Ho trovato queste due frasi:

1) From my window I can see the apple-tree*'s* leaves.
2) The balckberries*' *taste is refreshing.

Sono corrette grammaticalmente? Per quanto ne sò io il genitivo sassone non si usa tra cose inanimate...

Grazie ciao


----------



## Ruminante

A me hanno insegnato cosi' riguardo al genitivo sassone:
- al nome plurale che termina con s, si aggiunge solo l'apostrofo (es. students' needs, ma children's book).
- al nome proprio singolare che termina con s, si aggiunge 's (es. Morpheus's sister), eccezion fatta se il nome è Gesu' (Jesus' name).
Era un Editor-in-capo, americano credo di Boston, a dirlo anzi a scriverlo nel suo manuale di stile.

EDIT: 





> ne sò io


 so si scrive senza l'accento, cioè "so"


----------



## cicciocello67

Questo lo sapevo ach'io , ma cosa c'entra con quello che ho scritto?  la mia domanda era un'altra...



Ruminante said:


> A me hanno insegnato cosi' riguardo al genitivo sassone:
> - al nome plurale che termina con s, si aggiunge solo l'apostrofo (es. students' needs, ma children's book).
> - al nome proprio singolare che termina con s, si aggiunge 's (es. Morpheus's sister), eccezion fatta se il nome è Gesu' (Jesus' name).
> Era un Editor-in-capo, americano credo di Boston, a dirlo anzi a scriverlo nel suo manuale di stile.
> 
> EDIT: so si scrive senza l'accento, cioè "so"


----------



## NewYorktoLA

cicciocello67 said:


> Ho trovato queste due frasi:
> 
> 1) From my window I can see the apple-tree*'s* leaves.
> Grammar sources may vary in their opinion about when and where you can use the possessive with inanimate objects, but I don't like it, not for this sentence.   I prefer _the leaves of the apple tree.
> *** Current style also allows for "the apple tree leaves" :  simply leaving out the 's
> _ 2) The balckberries*' *taste is refreshing.  This one seems OK but still awkward.   I'd probably say:  the blackberries taste refreshing, and avoid the problem.
> 
> Sono corrette grammaticalmente? Per quanto ne sò io il genitivo sassone non si usa tra cose inanimate...
> 
> Grazie ciao


----------



## AlabamaBoy

cicciocello67 said:


> 1) From my window I can see the apple-tree*'s* leaves.
> 2) The blackberries*' *taste is refreshing.


Secondo me vanno bene. Si usa il genitivo sassone sia tra le persone sia tra gli oggetti inanimati. Il problema per con "the apple tree's leaves" è che sia difficile da pronunciare. Quindi direi "The leaves of the apple tree."

The blackberries*' *taste is refreshing - secondo ma va bene. Però, molte persone non sanno usare questa costruzione molto bene e cercano di evitarla. L'ho sentita da Florida a California. Sono nato a New York ma ero troppo piccolo sapere se lo si dice lì.

EDIT: sorry for the cross post NewYorktoLA. I see a slight diffierence of opinion here. I maintain that they are grammatically correct, but as you say, another construction might be preferred to avoid awkwardness.

I have no problem with things like:
the train's total horsepower
the rocket's acceleration
the car's interior
the computer's total memory
the file's attributes
etc.


----------



## Murphy

cicciocello67 said:


> Ho trovato queste due frasi:
> 
> 1) From my window I can see the apple-tree*'s* leaves.
> 2) The blackberries*' *taste is refreshing.
> 
> Sono corrette grammaticalmente? Per quanto ne sò io il genitivo sassone non si usa tra cose inanimate...
> 
> Grazie ciao


Piuttosto di regole di grammatica, credo che sia una questione di usanze. Non vedo niente di sbagliato nelle due frasi sopra, ma secondo me, in generale, sarebbe più usata la forma con "of" invece del genitivo sassone.

I can see the leaves of the apple tree.
The taste of the blackberries is refreshing.

Edit: As you can see from the varied opinions here, it's a question of personal preference more than grammar. Ciao AB & NYtoLA


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E' sempre il solito vecchio ('s) del genitivo, in una forma ellittica: a destra di "baker's" è "caduto" qualcosa tipo "place", "shop", ecc.
Ciao.
GS


----------



## Ruminante

cicciocello67 said:


> Questo lo sapevo ach'io , ma cosa c'entra con quello che ho scritto?  la mia domanda era un'altra...


Ciao Cicciocello! Scusami ma come al solito mi ero fermata alla prima pagina del thread, solo dopo aver risposto mi sono resa conto che continuava su un'altra pagina. Tra l'altro ha tutta l'aria di un thread multiplo...
Nel frattempo ti hanno risposto in tanti... ! Ma ognuno sembra pensarla in modo diverso. Io personalmente penso che hai ragione nel dire che...


> il genitivo sassone non si usa tra cose inanimate


Ciao ciao...


----------



## NewYorktoLA

There a nice little bit about this topic is on this site: http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/possessives.htm.  

I think historically the use of the possessive with inanimate objects was "forbidden" but as with many forms, things change over time, and now it is used, in particular for machines/modes of transportation (see Alabama's examples).  I.e:  The bus schedule, not the bus' schedule....

Some constructions still sound very awkward to my ears and seem better rendered with an "of phrase" or with just dropping the 's.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Very interesting NY2LA. I like Strunk (and White) although when I went to university we used _The Practical Stylist_ by Sheridan Baker, who disagrees with Strunk in some cases. Add to that (the fact) that the language has changed since the 1970s, and you have plenty of wiggle room to form individual opinions about what sounds awkward and what is acceptable. I appreciate the discussion, even if I would rather there be an accepted rule of what is right and what is wrong.  One trouble I have found is that using the strictly correct forms of William Strunk tends to confuse some of my readers. It's always frustrating.


----------



## cicciocello67

Indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali di ciascuno, quello che mi lascia un pò perplesso è il fatto che queste frasi sono tratte da un testo di un corso di inglese e precisamente dalla sezione esercizi, dove dovresti mettere in pratica quanto hai imparato prima, solo che appena prima era stato ribadito più volte che il genitivo sassone non si usa con le cose inanimate, al limite si può usare la costruzione aggettivale, ossia:

The legs of the table.  (costruzione con of)
The table legs.  (costruzione aggettivale)
The table's legs.  (genitivo sassone)

E il bello è che navigando in vari siti di grammatica inglese, si dicono le stesse cose...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

cicciocello67 said:


> Indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali di ognuno, quello che mi lascia un *po'* perplesso è il fatto che queste frasi sono tratte da un testo di un corso di inglese e precisamente dalla sezione esercizi, dove in teoria dovresti mettere in pratica quanto hai imparato prima, solo che appena prima era stato ribadito più volte che il genitivo sassone non si usa con le cose inanimate, al limite si può usare la costruzione aggettivale, ossia:
> 
> The legs of the table.      (costruzione con of)
> The table legs.               (costruzione aggettivale)
> The table's legs.             (genitivo dassone)
> 
> E il bello è che navigando in vari siti di grammatica inglese, si *leggono* le stesse cose...



Tutto si potrà dire di te, Cicciocello, ma non che non scrivi come parli. Il che ti rende molto simpatico.
GS


----------



## cicciocello67

Adesso va bene? 



cicciocello67 said:


> Indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali di ciascuno, quello che mi lascia un pò perplesso è il fatto che queste frasi sono tratte da un testo di un corso di inglese e precisamente dalla sezione esercizi, dove dovresti mettere in pratica quanto hai imparato prima, solo che appena prima era stato ribadito più volte che il genitivo sassone non si usa con le cose inanimate, al limite si può usare la costruzione aggettivale, ossia:
> 
> The legs of the table.  (costruzione con of)
> The table legs.  (costruzione aggettivale)
> The table's legs.  (genitivo sassone)
> 
> E il bello è che navigando in vari siti di grammatica inglese, si dicono le stesse cose...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non proprio, ciccio:
_E il bello è che navigando in vari siti di grammatica inglese, si dicono le stesse cose..._ non è il massimo. Questa frase vuol dire che chi naviga in vari siti....dice le stesse cose. Ma qui tu vuoi dire che chi naviga in vari siti..... legge/trova gente che dice, ecc. Ti pare?
E' simile al tipico errore "Andando a scuola, cominciò a piovere".
Con simpatia accresciuta.
GS


----------



## PaulJanus

Ho notato che nel linguaggio comune, il genitivo sassone spesso viene omesso.
Ad esempio come traduzione comune di "valute mondiali", trovo più spesso:

world currencies

invece di

world's currencies

E' corretta la prima dal punto di vista formale?


----------



## Murphy

"World currencies"
"*The* world's currencies"

These are both correct forms but may be used in different ways.  Have a look at these google links.  

World currencies
The world's currencies


----------

